# search?



## modred (Apr 7, 2007)

where is the search thing? can forums be searched? are some forums unsearchable?

I wanted to go (try) to make or start a list of Homebrew Magic Items on the Houserules Forum (since there already is one for Classes/races and one for Creatures and another for Spells, I think.... not sure if I got that right)


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2007)

Very first item in the Help section linked at the top of the screen.


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 7, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Very first item in the Help section linked at the top of the screen.




You know out of curiosity I went and looked at the FAQ and found it does not actually say you need to be a paying member to have access to search. 



			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> Can I search the forum?
> 
> You can search for posts based on username, word(s) in the post or just in the subject, by date, and only in particular forums.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2007)

el-remmen said:
			
		

> You know out of curiosity I went and looked at the FAQ and found it does not actually say you need to be a paying member to have access to search.




Sure it does - even before you go into the FAQ topics; first thing it says:

http://www.enworld.org/faq.php?



> Community Supporters
> A community supporter is somebody who has donated to EN World in order to help cover the costs of servers, hosting and so on. Many of the features of the messageboards are very server-intensive (in particular, the search feature) and cost the administrator a lot of money to provide in terms of server costs. Therefore, in order to use these intensive features, you are asked to donate towards their cost by purchasing a community supporter account. The features available only to community supporters are Search, Private Messaging and Custom User Titles. You will find a link to the community supporter purchase page under the "Support the Site!" link in the main navbar across the top of each page.


----------



## el-remmen (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, but someone who is looking for answers to questions about searching isn't going to look at the "community supporter" topic.

I know I wouldn't. . .


----------



## modred (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for the answers


----------



## xmanii (Apr 9, 2007)

You can also use Google, by going to there site, and typing the search term followed by site:www.enworld.org
ie:
paladins site:www.enworld.org


----------

